# erfahren



## jazz.kgb

Hallo, könnte mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist zu sagen: die erfahrene Nachricht (im Sinne - ich habe die Nachricht erfahren).
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Henryk

> (im Sinne - ich habe die Nachricht erfahren)


Man kann eine Nachricht *nicht* erfahren. 

Man kann aber eine Nachricht zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## FloVi

Ich würde schon mal "Nachricht erfahren" anzweifeln. Nachrichten kann man erhalten oder empfangen, aber erfahren? "erfahren" als Adjektiv kenne ich nur im Sinne von "hat Erfahrungen gesammelt". Jedenfalls fällt mir im Moment keine andere Bedeutung ein.


----------



## jazz.kgb

Danke für die Antworten, die mein Problem jedoch nicht ganz gelöst haben. Ich versuche, es ein Bisschen zu konkretisieren: Ich sollte in einem Test Folgendes machen: Verwenden Sie das Wort "erfahren" als attributives Partizip in Verbindung mit einem Substantiv.
Z.B. loben - der gelobte Schüler.
Unt mit dem Wort "efrahren"? Habe keine Idee, nachdem ich eure Antworten gelesen habe...
Danke nochmals


----------



## Whodunit

ein erfahrener Wissenschaftler?


----------



## heidita

Ja, erfahren hat auch die Bedeutung: mit viel Lebenswissen (Erfahrung)

Der erfahrene Autofahrer

Hier haben wir gleich zweimal_ fahren_!


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:


> Jedenfalls fällt mir im Moment keine andere Bedeutung ein.


 Also man kann auch etwas erfahren im Sinne von, "Ich habe gestern erfarhen, dass Klaus der Präsident des Vereins ist".  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man daraus eine sinnvolle Konstruktion mit einem attributiven Partizip machen könnte.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Also man kann auch etwas erfahren im Sinne von, "Ich habe gestern erfarhen, dass Klaus der Präsident des Vereins ist". Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man daraus eine sinnvolle Konstruktion mit einem attributiven Partizip machen könnte.


 
Es geht halt nicht. Zu diesem Wort gibt es eigentlich auch kein Substantiv. "Erfahrung" bezieht sich nämlich nicht auf "etwas von jmdm. erfahren" sondern auf "entdecken":

Ich musste die Erfahrung machen, dass ...

"etw. von jmdm. *erfahren*" muss wohl ein Wort sein, welches es nur in der verbalen Form gibt.


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man daraus eine sinnvolle Konstruktion mit einem attributiven Partizip machen könnte.




Nur sehr kompliziert:
Der in Erfahrung gebrachten Information konnte man entnehmen, dass Klaus...


----------



## elroy

Ginge dieser Satz? 

_Die gestern von mir erfahrene Information zu Klaus war eine große Überraschung._


----------



## Henryk

elroy said:


> Ginge dieser Satz?
> 
> _Die gestern von mir erfahrene Information zu Klaus war eine große Überraschung._


Nein.


----------



## FloVi

Vermutlich ja, aber das ist ein theoretisches Konstrukt, das in der Praxis wohl nie jemand verwenden würde.

Das wäre ungefähr wie "Der von ihm erfahrene* Pokal passte gut in seine Sammlung".

"erfahren" ist m.E. so auf "gesammelte Erfahrungen" festgelegt, dass es in einem anderen Kontext einfach merkwürdig klingt.
---
* erfahren = Durch Fahren gewonnen/erzielt


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Vermutlich ja, aber das ist ein theoretisches Konstrukt, das in der Praxis wohl nie jemand verwenden würde.
> 
> Das wäre ungefähr wie "Der von ihm erfahrene* Pokal passte gut in seine Sammlung".
> 
> "erfahren" ist m.E. so auf "gesammelte Erfahrungen" festgelegt, dass es in einem anderen Kontext einfach merkwürdig klingt.
> ---
> * erfahren = Durch Fahren gewonnen/erzielt


Die von-Konstruktion würde nur gehen, wenn das Erfahrenen eine bewusste Tätigkeit wäre. Dies ist es aber nicht und klingt daher recht merkwürdig.


----------



## heidita

Hier habe ich mal gesucht, und ein paar recht glaubwürdige Beispiele gefunden. 
*Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 74 de "die von mir erfahrene.... (0,27 segundos) 

In Bezug auf Kommunikation im Internet ist die von mir erfahrene Realität leider noch die einer meist sehr oberflächlichen Smalltalk-Gemeinde. ...
Das Gehirn konstruiert also die von mir erfahrene Welt
Denn die von mir erfahrene Freiheit erlangt nur dann ihre wirkliche Bedeutung, wenn ich sie auch als Freiheit für die Anderen verstehe. ...


Ich denke es ist keine sehr übliche Konstruktion, "geht" aber unter Umständen. Auf keinen Fall jedoch umgangssprachlich.

*


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> Hier habe ich mal gesucht, und ein paar recht glaubwürdige Beispiele gefunden.
> *Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 74 de "die von mir erfahrene.... (0,27 segundos) **
> 
> In Bezug auf Kommunikation im Internet ist die von mir erfahrene Realität leider noch die einer meist sehr oberflächlichen Smalltalk-Gemeinde. ...
> Das Gehirn konstruiert also die von mir erfahrene Welt
> Denn die von mir erfahrene Freiheit erlangt nur dann ihre wirkliche Bedeutung, wenn ich sie auch als Freiheit für die Anderen verstehe. ...
> 
> 
> Ich denke es ist keine sehr übliche Konstruktion, "geht" aber unter Umständen. Auf keinen Fall jedoch umgangssprachlich.
> 
> *


I Googled in much the same way, but I hesitate to use examples in German from Google here because my "feel" for German is not strong enough to sense when I am reading something that is correct or incorrect.

Do those phrases sound good to you? I can't tell!

At any rate, I wish jazz.kgb could tell us if the question he asked us about came from a textbook or exercise sheet of some kind. That way you "natives" might be able to tell if there is educational materials containing mistakes. 

Gaer


----------



## jazz.kgb

Es war in einer Aufmahmeprüfung auf die Pädagogische Fakultät in Prag - eine meiner Schülerinnen hat mich um Hilfe bei der Vorbereitung gebeten, und in dem Test haben wir diese Aufgabe gefunden. Ich glaube, dass es in den Sätzen wie "ein erfahrener Wissenschaftler" um kein attributives Partizip geht, sondern um ein ganz normales Adjektiv, denn ich finde es ein Bisschen anders als Beispiele des Typs "der geschriebene Brief" etc. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich... Jedenfalls war diese Frage in einem ganz offiziellen Dokument.
Danke nochmals


----------



## FloVi

Doch, das müsste gehen: Der im Umgang mit Chemikalien erfahrene Wissenschaftler.

Dieser Satz sollte
a) im Deutschen funktionieren und
b) die Bedingungen des attributiven Partizips erfüllen.

Oder?


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Doch, das müsste gehen: Der im Umgang mit Chemikalien erfahrene Wissenschaftler.
> 
> Dieser Satz sollte
> a) im Deutschen funktionieren und
> b) die Bedingungen des attributiven Partizips erfüllen.
> 
> Oder?


 
Deswegen habe ich es ja vorgeschlagen. 

Aber vielleicht will jazz.kgb auch auf ein attributives Partizip anstelle eines normalen Adjektivs? Das träfe auf den erfahrenen Wissenschaftler nicht ganz zu.


----------



## Henryk

> b) die Bedingungen des attributiven Partizips erfüllen.


Ich sehe darin kein Partizip. Ein Partizip wäre "der erfahren seiende Wissenschaftler" oder "der erfahren gewesene Wissenschaftler" (beides klingt nicht gut). In deinem Satz ist es ein simples Adjektiv.


----------



## jazz.kgb

Jetzt ist mir eingefallen - wäre es möglich zu sagen "der die neue Tatsache erfahrende Mann" - im Sinne "der Mann hat jetzt gerade die neue Tatsache erfahren", oder geht das auch nicht?
Ich sehe auch ein Problem darin, dass in der Wortverbindung "ein erfahrener Wisseschaftler" etc. geht meiner Meinung nach um eine ein Bisschen unterschiedliche Bedeutung des Wortes "erfahren" als in dem Satz "Ich habe es von meiner Muter erfahren, dass dein Bruder gestorben ist" oder so etwas Ähnliches. Versteht ihr es auch so?


----------



## FloVi

jazz.kgb said:


> "der die neue Tatsache erfahrende Mann"



Aber wie gesagt, rein akademisch. Kein Mensch den ich kenne - oder kennen möchte - redet so. ;-)

Frage: Woher weißt Du, in welcher Bedeutung das "erfahren" gemeint ist?


----------



## beclija

"Die erfahrenen Schwierigkeiten/Widerstände ließen mich vorsichtig werden."
"Die erfahrenen Gemeinheiten ließen mich misstrauisch werden."

Ich finde das geht, wenn es auch nicht unbedingt häufig ist und in der Umgangssprache zumindest recht gestelzt klingt.


----------



## jazz.kgb

In dem Test waren sämtliche Verben angeführt, mit denen man die Konstruktion machen sollte, und ich glaube, dass das Verb "erfahren" nicht die Bedeutung "Erfahrungen machen" haben kann, oder?
Oder kann ich sagen "Du bist noch jung, du musst halt noch vieles erfahren" im Sinne "noch vieles erleben und auf Grund dessen eigene Weltanschauung einnehmen"? Ich glaube, man müsste hier sagen "Du bist noch jung, du musst noch viele Erfahrungen machen".
Aber z.B. in so einer Situation, wo man am Morgen zur Arbeit kommt und es wird ihm gesagt "Du musst jetzt vieles erfahren" (es ist seit gestern vieles passiert).
Ich wollte damit sagen, dass das Verb "erfahren" allein - meiner Meinung nach - nur die Bedeutung des zweiten Beispiels haben kann. Aber ich bin natürlich kein native speaker!


----------



## FloVi

"erfahren" kann als Verb beide Bedeutungen haben, zumal ihre Verwandschaft auf dieser Ebene sehr stark zum Tragen kommt.

"Er beendete das Gespräch, denn von ihr würde er nichts mehr erfahren."
"In ihrem langen Leben hatte sie viel Freude und viel Leid erfahren."


----------



## jazz.kgb

O.K., dann ist es klar. Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass "erfahren" natürlich ein attributives Partizip ist! Und zwar ein Partizip II:

Ich habe etwas Schlimmes *erfahren*. (Perfekt, gebildet aus einer Form von "haben" oder "sein" und dem *Partizip II*)

Also sollte "der erfahrene Wissenschaftler" (mit allen möglichen Erweiterungen und Zusätzen) schon möglich sein.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Also sollte "der erfahrene Wissenschaftler" (mit allen möglichen Erweiterungen und Zusätzen) schon möglich sein.



Der "erfahrene Wissenschaftler" (der mit Erfahrung) ist nicht das Problem, sondern der Wissenschaftler, der etwas erfährt, also der "erfahren*d*e Wissenschaftler". Und der ist mir noch immer suspekt.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:


> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass "erfahren" natürlich ein attributives Partizip ist! Und zwar ein Partizip II:
> 
> Ich habe etwas Schlimmes *erfahren*. (Perfekt, gebildet aus einer Form von "haben" oder "sein" und dem *Partizip II*)
> 
> Also sollte "der erfahrene Wissenschaftler" (mit allen möglichen Erweiterungen und Zusätzen) schon möglich sein.


Ja, aber mit einer anderen Bedeutung. 

*Ich habe es erfahren.*
Ich habe es gehört.
Ich habe es gelesen.

Das ist nicht dasselbe wie:

*Der erfahrene Professor.*
Hier hat der Professor nichts erfahren, sondern ist geübt und sicher in seinem Gebiet. 

*Partizip wäre:*

Die erfahrene Gerechtigkeit.
Die erfahrene Enttäuschung.
Die erfahrene Wahrheit.


----------



## Whodunit

Der Wissenschaftler hat in seiner langen Karriere viel *erfahren*.


----------

